# Question about atrazene



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

I am spraying some atrazene and I was wondering how long can it stay on the ground before it gets a rain,they say to put it out before a rain and we did get a little shower just enough to turn on the windshield wipers also I put it out at 20 gals of water per acre is that enough or the more the better


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I think you're ok at that rate of H20....what are you trying to control...seems a bit early (here) for atrazine...


----------

